# How's your weather?



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I am probably softer than most in this area, but tonight seemed like a good night to start our first fire of the year! I am a shorts and t-shirt kinda guy and tonight I got a little cold in the house and i have WOOD!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Its been raining on off for the last 2 weeks, nights are drawing in and getting cooler.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

It's been getting alot cooler at night here, getting down into the 40's. Good sleeping weather. Has to be a shock to your body Chris, moving from Texas to such a cooler climate.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> I am probably softer than most in this area, but tonight seemed like a good night to start our first fire of the year! I am a shorts and t-shirt kinda guy and tonight I got a little cold in the house and i have WOOD!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Perhaps you could rephrase that before yo gansta budi c's it an cums lookin' for yo *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]*.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Haha.... I should have known. I set em up, Don knocks em down!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

You've missed some of the more colourful wording out! I would hate to think what he'll do when he fines it too!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh I saw it. I don't want to know how he knows he's softer than most


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

HAHAHAHA! Man I about died when I saw "FO SHIZZ" in your signature.























With love,

GayThuggery


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Any new members reading this will be wondering just what the bleep is going on here on this site!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Perhaps you could rephrase that before yo gansta budi c's it an cums lookin' for yo *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]*.


I wasn't even gonna go there. Glad you did Don.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll always "go there" I ain't shy.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> HAHAHAHA! Man I about died when I saw "FO SHIZZ" in your signature.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I kind of like it... perhaps I'll keep it for awhile.

Can we just call you Gay ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

This is starting to turn worrying!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

You can say that again Matt (I really don't want you to.lol).

I'll get us back







or someones gonna have to







gessssh!!!!. It was 34 degrees here at 9100' this morning---first time this year I broke out the longjohn shirt (no guys, its not Tweed.lol) and the Aspens are turn'in down in the canyon.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Some nice sharp photo's of the Aspens turning would be lovely Dave!?


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

WE are getting the leaves to start turning here,some. The temps are getting into the 60's and at night in the 40's. We were so cool here this summer that our tomatos in the green house have not grown like they have in years past. I don't think that we broke over 80 one day this year. Spring just sorta slid in and the summer was the same way. Fishing for halibut was fair at the first of the year and then it has dropped off and the salmon fishing has be gang busters.We got 32 dipping them,using nets and about another 30 using rod and real. After the september black bear hunt it will be time to bring the boat home and start hunting. I have fished more this summer than I normally do. So some of the house chores need to be done.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Suppose to get some rain today but overall summer was late in arriving, with the cool late spring pollination was tough on any farmers, just ate our first melon the other day and this time last year we had harvested over a hundred-- forecast is for nice weather into late fall which makes me happy.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

*102 degf here today, but the humidity was lower so it only felt like 99! Either way its too daggum HOT!! I hope you guys have made it ok without me for a while I have Not been able to get on here as my computer apparently has a Problem with the site I can go about anywhere else on the net I want but PT site has given me a head ache every time I try to get on here!! I hope all of yall are doing awesome! *


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> *102 degf here today, but the humidity was lower so it only felt like 99! Either way its too daggum HOT!! I hope you guys have made it ok without me for a while I have Not been able to get on here as my computer apparently has a Problem with the site I can go about anywhere else on the net I want but PT site has given me a head ache every time I try to get on here!! I hope all of yall are doing awesome! *


Bah thats no good! Clear your browsers cookies, then try to login again. No reason you should be having any problems!

Shoot me a PM with details and maybe I can help.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

I have to say that just when I thought the fall was starting to take hold in Missouri we are supposed to hit 104 today and that is before considering the heat index/humidity.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Made it into the high 70's today-----low's have been in the 40's this past week or so----------were surpose to start cooling down this coming week-GOOD---First Day of early Goose season this morning but I didn't get out---Not much flying Now------SB


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

_*Expecting 10-15 inches of rain off this Tropical Storm in the next 3 or 4 days!!! Gonna be water logged! After a long Hot Dry Summer!!*_


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I heard it was going to be dumper...get your stuff up off the ground.

We have above normal temps because of it and then on Monday they are calling for below normals we will be lucky to hit 70.

Keep your feet dry and your generator full of fuel.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Hot, dry and miserable.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Hot, dry and miserable.


Sorry to hear that Danny, I know how your suffering at the moment.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Had a good frost here this morning, never noticed how much ice was on the car and Cindy had just left for the market, didn't want to go into the garden till after we got back at noon, LUCKILY there was no major damage, WHEW!! we still have so much produce out there.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Here's what weather.com is saying about our next 36 hours. INSANELY perfect around here. Fall is and always will be my favorite time of year.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Here's what weather.com is saying about our next 36 hours. INSANELY perfect around here. Fall is and always will be my favorite time of year.


You beat me to it... I was about to post this too. Just a few hours from you, and 3000ft difference I think?









It's looked like yours all summer though. We're actually glad its getting cold because the 85 degree days were getting old.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It was 10hot* F again today here.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

We are over cast and temps in the low 60's for the high.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> You beat me to it... I was about to post this too. Just a few hours from you, and 3000ft difference I think?
> 
> View attachment 2611
> 
> ...


You guys are about 100 miles away and approximately 3500 feet higher. Dave's the highest one of all!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Hot, dry and miserable.


You're so predictable old friend! See any of those disappearing hogs yet?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

4:00 a.m.this morning--- 31 degrees and frost on the windshields. Gonna have to start







for the winter.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

catcapper said:


> 4:00 a.m.this morning--- 31 degrees and frost on the windshields. Gonna have to start
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really!







Your so far a head of us. I love the cold but thank god for the gulf stream its to early for that!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

This high up, winter comes early. I'm always jok'in with Miss K say'in we have at least 2 weeks of summer every year.lol.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

ebbs said:


> You're so predictable old friend! See any of those disappearing hogs yet?


Haven't seen any around here. My stock tanks have dried up so they have moved somewhere else where there is water. If it ever rains, they will be back though.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I was hoping that Lee would give you all some relief.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Unfortunately it is heading the wrong direction. We did have a cold front come through early this morning and right now it is only 73 degrees. For the last 2 months or better, it has been 90 to 95 degrees by now. Cloudy with a north wind right now, I think I heard a buck snort.


----------

